# Have we just had a record for users online?



## cedricthecat (Feb 21, 2011)

_"Most users ever online was 745, Today at 09:37 AM"_

Just two minutes ago! Is this actually a new record?!


----------



## JamesW (Feb 21, 2011)

It is a new record, but the record gets broken at least twice a week.


----------



## cedricthecat (Feb 21, 2011)

Darn. Got all excited there!


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Feb 22, 2011)

Most users ever online was 1,154, Yesterday at 03:33 PM

This is what it said a minute ago.

I predict half a million users online by Christmas !


----------



## schielrn (Feb 22, 2011)

Gerald Higgins said:


> Most users ever online was 1,154, Yesterday at 03:33 PM
> 
> This is what it said a minute ago.
> 
> I predict half a million users online by Christmas !


I've seen the most users online higher than that number as well.  It must get reset at a certain point of the week or something?

It was at 1,107 last July:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=484640&highlight=users+online

And I know I've seen more also.


----------



## Domski (Feb 22, 2011)

Most users ever online was 1,350, Today at 03:50 PM.

I might not trust that stat.

Dom


----------



## SuperFerret (Feb 22, 2011)

Gerald Higgins said:


> Most users ever online was 1,154, Yesterday at 03:33 PM


 


> I might not trust that stat.


 
Yeah, I was sure I'd seen it higher than that myself


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe it's actually a daily count ?


----------



## MrKowz (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe the mods are just toying with us. They probably just told the forums to show:


```
="Most users ever online was " & RANDBETWEEN(500,1500) & ", " & LOOKUP(RANDBETWEEN(1,2),{1,2},{"Yesterday","Today"}) & " at " & TEXT(NOW()-RAND(),"hh:mm AM/PM")
```


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Feb 22, 2011)

Are there any other functions of the board that could be handled by an Excel formula ?


----------



## Domski (Feb 22, 2011)

Gerald Higgins said:


> Are there any other functions of the board that could be handled by an Excel formula ?



Is there anything that can't 

Dom


----------



## Taul (Feb 22, 2011)

sounds like googlebot has been busy 

Just looked at a website where I have admin access and the common visitors at the time of viewing were:-
b3091068.crawl.yahoo.net 
85.googlebot.com 
b3091129.crawl.yahoo.net 
even the search engine bots get listed as visitors to the site

But hey, 1350 is still a huge number of visitors and I guess most of them would be real.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think the count gets reset at any particular interval. My guess is that the previous history was lost and the counts started again when the admins recently set up the new member titles (New Member, Board Regular).


----------



## schielrn (Feb 24, 2011)

Peter_SSs said:


> I don't think the count gets reset at any particular interval. My guess is that the previous history was lost and the counts started again when the admins recently set up the new member titles (New Member, Board Regular).


Ahhh, that could be the case.


----------



## diddi (Feb 25, 2011)

sort of related...  i see we are coming up to 500000 threads.  i wonder who'll be the lucky door prize winner?


----------



## schielrn (Feb 25, 2011)

diddi said:


> sort of related... i see we are coming up to 500000 threads. i wonder who'll be the lucky door prize winner?


 I already show this amount of threads:

Threads: 526,566

Then there was this post about hitting 2 Million posts and were over half way to 3 million now:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=392865&highlight=million+post


----------

